# Average age of a Mason



## nfasson

I'm interested in joining, and was curious as to the average age of a Mason if that is known. Thank you for any information.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michel Vigeant

It's fairly high...we're getting a lot of young guys(20s) in lodge but it still seems to be an older crowd(>50)


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rebeldog88

I'm in virginia. 151 it is older but we have a good # of 20 30 40 year old masons


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## newkid18

I am 18 and I just revived my EA two weeks ago Plano lodge is staring to get a lot younger people but we still have a lot of older guys

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Don't consider age.  It is a non-factor in masonry.  The eighteen year old man is just as important as the 65-year old man.

The kicker is that HE IS A MAN.  Any lodge that treats one mason with less respect than another is not a lodge worth joining or attending.  

Were I to be pressed with the worth of a mason, I would bend toward the younger mason being more important to the brotherhood!  You are the future of the brotherhood!  And, as long as you take your obligations to heart and try to live by the code of a mason every day of your life YOU will show the next several generations to the light.  

Temper your inexperience with the mentoring you will receive.  Learn the lessons well and take notice of the successes and failures of the older brothers along life's path.  

Consider this.  You will be talking man to man.  Not parent to child.  That is a big hurdle among close family members.


----------



## nfasson

Interesting, because I am in my early 40s and didn't know if that might be too old to begin the path... good to know there is no weight towards older or younger...

Thank you for your responses!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR

Individual Grand Lodges probably know the average age of their membership, but I don't think there's any national number.  My Lodge has become quite young, with the progressive line running from the 20's to very low 40's, and no past masters in the progressive line.  However, I think one of the great things about Freemasonry is the inter-generational aspect, where you might have an 80 year old sitting next to a 20 year old next to a 60 year old next to a 40 year old.


----------



## jnjones86

Masonry seems to jump from grandfather to grandson. Probably something to do with trying to be different to your dad but right now men in their 20s r joining everywhere. The average age would probably be 30s to 50s in America. No stats... Just what I've seen in my experience.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley

Men in their mid 30s to mid 40s are, in my opinion, the perfect age to get started in the Fraternity.  You are young enough that you are still a kid to the greybeards, and old enough to enjoy being thought of as such :001_smile:

At least that has been my experience - I'm 37.  Average age?  Probably 65 or so, mostly because of the huge numbers of men 70+ still and the relatively very small number of boomers who joined.  Dan Brown, retro cycles, ennui with an online social life and so forth I think are all at the heart of seeing some of the <30 crowd come in the door, but still mostly septuagenarians overall.  

We are in a time of major transition - the face of Masonry is going to change at a quick clip over the next 20 years.  Another reason men 35-45 or so right now are just the right age.

Jump on board, friend.


----------



## Jamarr/G\

Yes my lodge is very mixed we range from 20s to 80s. Although most of us younger guys are grandsons of the older crowd. 
I'm a M.M and I'm 23. 
Hailing from County Line Lo.#68
Kenton, TN USA 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins

I am 49 and just got initiated in march ready for first part of EA exam. Your definitely not to young. Oh you you meant to old. LOL

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

In my lodges I would say the average is 50-55 yo.  Although a couple of years ago it was more around 60.  In the last few years we have a had an influx of younger brethren at both of my lodges. 4 to 5 at each under 40. I am 31 yo:thumbup:
If it is something you want I would not let age stop you. Go for it! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## nfasson

Michael Hatley said:


> Men in their mid 30s to mid 40s are, in my opinion, the perfect age to get started in the Fraternity.  You are young enough that you are still a kid to the greybeards, and old enough to enjoy being thought of as such :001_smile:
> 
> At least that has been my experience - I'm 37.  Average age?  Probably 65 or so, mostly because of the huge numbers of men 70+ still and the relatively very small number of boomers who joined.  Dan Brown, retro cycles, ennui with an online social life and so forth I think are all at the heart of seeing some of the <30 crowd come in the door, but still mostly septuagenarians overall.
> 
> We are in a time of major transition - the face of Masonry is going to change at a quick clip over the next 20 years.  Another reason men 35-45 or so right now are just the right age.
> 
> Jump on board, friend.



I'm curious... what changes are afoot for the next 20 years?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley

The passing of the torch from the men now 70+ to the Baby Boomers and Gen X.  Lots of the same core values, but quite different life experiences.


----------



## dew_time

nfasson said:


> Interesting, because I am in my early 40s and didn't know if that might be too old to begin the path... good to know there is no weight towards older or younger...
> 
> Thank you for your responses!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Your never to old to be a better man. I am 38 and just getting started. Most of the men at the lodge are older gentlemen but they so much wisdom and are more than will to pass it on to us younger guys.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Gerald Coleman Jr

I'm 38 joined 2 yes ago and I seem to enjoy the lessons and advice I get from the  older brothers who have got 30 - 50 yrs. Never felt out of place once from the  interview or going thru my degrees. They have taught me well. Even got complimented by the Indiana Grand Lodge Area Rep the night i was Raised. He was under the impression I was already a MM from being involved during EA and FC degree's. Don't let age discourage you.


----------



## dfreybur

nfasson said:


> I'm curious... what changes are afoot for the next 20 years?



A change in the face of Masonry will become literal.  There's a century long up and down swing in popularity so many members have seen low popularity for 50 years and that has changed.  Most lodges skipped a generation so there are the old guys and the young guys.  The old guys are old enough they are dying off and fewer are able to get to lodge any more.


----------



## nfasson

Interesting... well, I'm hoping to contact my local Lodge soon and add to the ranks!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tbcrisler

At my lodge it varies from 20's to the 80's I think...
I personally am 48yo. We had an influx of young guys this spring when I was doing my FC degree. I remember meeting them at the dinners before the meetings I couldn't go to just yet...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## David Hill

One of my favorite things about Masonry is that I get develop close relationships with men from their early 20s to their 90s. I get to know men throughout the entire lifecycle. I get mentored by older and often wiser men and I get to mentor younger men. It's a beautiful living example of us all traveling together on the level.


----------



## rpbrown

We have MM from 19 up to 90 involved with our lodge. If you do a true average, ours would be about 35-40 although there are only a few in that age range.


----------

